# Turbo vs. Blower/Supercharger?



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

After I saw this, My choice got even harder.. 602 hp at the wheel, is a lot of power. 
http://ststurbo.com/pontiac_gto


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

As far as looks go I give a...0. I think I would take the S/C just because it looks better. I think I could live with 500hp. ( for a little while)

Mike


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Just because teh peak hp is 602 doesnt mean its going to be faster. What does the torque curve look like ?

-Frank


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

I have not seen the Dyno for this turbo, but read some about it on some webpage witch lead me to it. But $4500 vs. $6000 for a Magnuson SuperCharger. here is some links...

http://ststurbo.com/home
http://www.ls1gtoperformance.com/gtointro.html
http://www.slponline.com/car.asp?C=2004-2005 GTO
http://www.procharger.com/index.html
http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/gto_ramair6.asp
http://www.moderndaymusclecars.com/

If you have any otther links, post them... :cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I think the back tailpipe looks like death. the supercharger looks like a lot better build quality. :cheers


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone seen the front page on SLPs website? 421 bolt on hp for 04 GTOs. No other info on the page. Smells like a blower to me. Anyone have any good info on this???


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

andersen54981 said:


> After I saw this, My choice got even harder.. 602 hp at the wheel, is a lot of power.
> http://ststurbo.com/pontiac_gto


Don't know about the power output but have never seen such a "remote" setup. I'm no turbo expert but I suspect this system would be suseptable to turbo "wait" rather than mere turbo "lag".
Also seems a waste to have 15ft of intake tubing & I can't see an intercooler.

:confused


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep, the SC seems to be the more aesthetically pleasing option, and the turbo kit looks done by amateurs. The extra power of the turbo doesn't make up for the fact of how awful it looks. I'd go with a procharger myself...when I get the extra moolah.


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hmm,, A blower sounds better to. 
How many horsepower is this engine built for, before I need to do internal changes? :cheers


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

with boost your would be smart to get stronger connecting rods pistons springs and pushrods... the stock crank is good for 1000+ rwhp


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Blankman I've Got The Article Right In Front Of Me And Here's A List Of Slp's Mods. Mid-length,1-5/8 Inch Stainless Headers (415hp) 1-3/4 Inch Headers (421hp), Stainless 2.5 Inch Cat-back Exhaust With X Pipe With 4.5 Modular Mufflers, 85mm Mass Air Meter, 1.85 Ratio Rocker Arms With 1.255 Inch Springs And Titanium Retainers, Sfi Crankshaft Underdrive Balancer Pulley (25% Underdriven), 160 Degree Thermostat, Slp Blackwing Airfilter,slp Custom Pcm Tuning,sfi Lightweight Billet Steel Flywheel,stronger Dual Mass Clutch (zo6 Spec), And Reduced Throw Shifer. I Hope This Helps.


----------



## nacnac (Dec 26, 2004)

dont be so quick to dismiss the remote turbo systems by sts. Watch two guys garage on speed channel this weekend (1/8). They're going to be doing a camaro and truck with the sts turbo systems. I guess they dyno them afterwards. Watch the show and learn something before dissing them. Gmhightech performance magazine just featured an sts trans am in the Jan 2005 issue. Take a look at it, then run your mouths. by the way, sts has a gto turbo kit too. ststurbo.com


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Brian! Do you have a link to that? I had figured it would be a bolt-on not a bunch of bolt-ons...


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

*sts GTO turbo*

The link for sts GTO turbo. :cheers 

http://ststurbo.com/pontiac_gto


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

SORRY BLANKMAN NO DIRECT LINK...YOU COULD TRY AND SEARCH UNDER WWW.PONTIACENTHUSIAST.COM AND SEE IF YOU GET LUCKY. SORRY I DON'T REMEMBER WHICH MONTH THE ARTICLE CAME OUT IN I TORE IT OUT OF THE MAGAZINE TRYING TO GET RID OF CLUTTER IN MY OFFICE. THE ARTICLE'S TITLED "SLP'S 421 BOBCAT GTO".


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Brian, I'll try to find it... :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I had seen an article on the STS turbo. I remember an option of runing a methonal tank to help cool the air. It also said there was very minimal turbo lag. The article gave the system high marks.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I just left the FI field and no all about it. We had this same discussion ad nauseum and I will say that the key to all applications is tuning. I will even go farther and admit that I chose a bad installer (who is actually a Vendor/Sponsor on LS1.com where I have posted since 2000) and he ran it too lean ( not enough fuel) and blew my rods. The poster in this thread stating you should swap rods is correct unless it is very carefully tuned.
Also for you M6 guys (I have an A4) with FI (Forced Induction) your clutch is gonna go real quick and you should save for an after market one if you plan on racing. If you don't plan on racing why do you need that much power anyway heh!

SCer? Will yield high horse power, cost less in the long run and run cooler. Turbos spool up faster usually giving them the jump on you but run hotter.
Like I said, both need constant maintenance and cooling and tuning but if I was rich I would get the ATI Procharger all over again it is rock solid.

As for the SLP Headers they are definately on my list but I can't find anyone who has the 160 themostat in stock??? It is winter anyway.


----------

